# I have a t shirt that has the perfect transfer



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a t shirt that is about 6 years old, worn countless times. It was made with a transfer with black ink on a cotton shirt. If i didn't know better I would swear it was a Dye Sub print. Anyone have any idea where I can find a transfer like this.

I would also like a white print with light hand and soft feel if one exists. I am getting into printing my own shirts because I have not been happy with the shirts I received. For more expensive shirts we are going with Dye Sub, but for my promotional shirts I would like to do pre made transfers to save time and money, but I would like the to last longer than my last run of shirts (white on dark colors). We experience cracking after one wash... and complete deterioration after 15 or so washes. We did find out that we do like the Gildan Shirts, they are better than most store bought T shirts that cost 10X what a Gildan cost...

Any help with what I might have on my shirt that as no hand and hasn't faded, and well basically lasted like Dye sub does except it is on 100% cotton would be appreciated. I am willing to pay more per transfer to have a shirt that lasts.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

How do you know that it was a transfer? Did you have someone make the transfer and apply it, or did you buy the shirt that way and assume it's a transfer?

It's possible that the shirt was printed with water based inks. Water based inks have little to no hand. Since you said the print is black, I'm assuming that the shirt was light colored? If so, it's probable that you've got a water based print on a 100% cotton shirt.

Water based inks become part of the shirt rather than sitting on top of the shirt like plastisol. You can also get the same effect on dark shirts that are 100% cotton by using discharge inks.

But I really doubt if it's a transfer. There are no water based transfers, they're plastisol. Of course there are some transfers with a very a very light hand. But I doubt that they are so light that they feel like it could be dye sub (or feel like it's part of the shirt instead of sitting on top).


----------



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> How do you know that it was a transfer? Did you have someone make the transfer and apply it, or did you buy the shirt that way and assume it's a transfer?
> 
> It's possible that the shirt was printed with water based inks. Water based inks have little to no hand. Since you said the print is black, I'm assuming that the shirt was light colored? If so, it's probable that you've got a water based print on a 100% cotton shirt.
> 
> ...


Ok then, Who has the lightest hand, longest lasting transfers?

I really don't care about cost, I am sure it is minimal for what I am looking for. The last batch of shirts I bought were so bad I stopped selling them and feel bad when I give one away when somebody asks for one (cracking and peeling with one of our business logos on it). We are just now starting to customize shirts in house, mostly because I needed the heat press for another business anyway, might as well use it for shirts also. I am set up for Dye sub, but would like to order transfers I can put on cheaper shirts.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

kcinnick said:


> Ok then, Who has the lightest hand, longest lasting transfers?


That I'm not sure of. I've had my own problems with plastisol transfers in the past. And have never really been satisfied with them overall. I've recently started having my shirts printed with water based inks and discharge. I like little to no hand, as well.

You can start with Rodney's review of some of the different plastisol transfer companies here.

It's been a while since I've looked at it, and I don't know if he talked about what kind of hand they had. But it's a good review of some of them and he might have mentioned what kind of hand each transfer had.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

If it had no hand it was either sublimation or waterbase Or discharge ink those are the only true no hand. but if it was a transfer it would of had to be sublimation. Wait or DTG unless you post a picture its hard too tell


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been selling heat transferred shirts since the early 80s.....While there are some customers who will not give them a chance, I have had some clients buying them over and over for a very long time.....Some folks just want a design they like and pay far less attention to how they are decorated and/or the brand of shirt....

Now I would be the 1st to admit for a high end and/or expensive shirt and/or designer shirt, transfers would not be my 1st choice, however, for souvenir, spirit wear or promotional purpose they work well and there is a huge market for them.....


----------

